# Best Start Off Vintage Watches



## bids (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi everyone, kind of recent newby to vintage watch collection, just wondering which is the best cheap vintage watch to start off my collection to buy and sell to work my way up,


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I would recommend a nice simple hand wound Omega from the 1960s to keep, rather than to buy and sell. Go for the best quality you can afford.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

... or just buy what you like the look of on eBay or whatever. At your stage, probably best to avoid fixer uppers. There are plenty of attractive and interesting vintage watches sold as good runners at sensible prices.

It seems to me rather unusual (to me) to start collecting with a view to selling on right from the start?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

There are lots of nice vintage watches out there, but I dunno about buying to sell.

If you're after a brand to hold its value, you shouldn't lose too much money with Rado. Nice watches and they do tend to hang on to their value. Cheap enough to have serviced and easy to restore. Quite a lot of the core models can be picked up around the Â£100 mark, like the Green Horse and Voyager.

Same again with Omega, but they are a good jump up in price.


----------



## bids (Jun 20, 2014)

Hmmmm now that would be nice, but not on my wallet haha

so far gone on laugh,,, ive got a Camy timesquare of geneva 1970 automatic, Lotus chronograph, Vintage Citizen automatic 21j, Trafalgar Retro , Vintage Fortis 17j, sekonda quartz vintage, just sold my wifes 1970 ingersoll, and my Sekonda One


----------



## bids (Jun 20, 2014)

Oooh Rado, ill look into them, I liked to work up to keepers, im keeping my Lotus chrono, ,,, id like a nice collection to keep, ,,,, driving my wife nuts but my new hobby, just interesting how well made they are....... The old Camy automatic ihave is so well made compared to some new modern watches, to be honest bit reluctant to sell it, may be another old keeper


----------



## bids (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Robin s, im not just buying and selling, as im trying to build a nice little collection, I only sold the ones im not so keen on,, ebay impulse buys, but you live and learn


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

That sounds like a great start to me ,

On the subject of Camy i have one in my collection and it houses an ETA 2789 25 jewel auto movement in a nice quality stainless case.

There are a lot of the more popular brands out there fitted with the same or lesser calibre movement that demand so much more because of the name on the dial imho


----------



## bids (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi andyclient so have a bought a good buy with my Camy timesquare, it is a beautiful well made watch,, bought it from bygone times off a antique dealer, think I paid over the odds, but ah well, so a well made watch


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

bids said:


> Hi andyclient so have a bought a good buy with my Camy timesquare, it is a beautiful well made watch,, bought it from bygone times off a antique dealer, think I paid over the odds, but ah well, so a well made watch


It doesn't really matter what you paid as long as you like it that's the main thing , all I can say is that IMO they are well made and use a movement the same as a lot of the more desirable brands.

At the end of the day it's about buying what you like , as been said time and time again on this forum and no doubt others , don't look at buying to make money as you will usually end up disappointed


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

pre 1991 manual or auto Sekonda are great value. These USSR watches are built to withstand nuclear war and to a good standard too. Look for USSR on the dial.

Avoid seiko 5 models, as they are faked/frankened in big numbers. Other seiko are good

if you prefer Swiss, I have been very happy with vintage Edox watches that are a bit apart from the norm. Before long though it will be Longines, Omega, Rolex and IWC that take all your money, so be warned!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Oris is a smart, reliable make and, for pre-1970 mechanical, hand-wound watches, there are lots of very good, reliable Roamers out there at very good prices.


----------



## bids (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

IMHO, you just can't beat the 50's Omega Seamasters. You can pick rather nice examples for fair prices, they are extremely reliable and you just can't lose money on them. Have someone with some knowledge help you with you purchase to make sure you are getting a good piece and you will never go wrong.

Wayne


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Gotta say it has to be a vintage hand wind Omega, it was my first and I love it so much. Simple and gorgeous


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Will Fly said:


> Oris is a smart, reliable make and, for pre-1970 mechanical, hand-wound watches, there are lots of very good, reliable Roamers out there at very good prices.


Every time Will shows us a new watch it costs me money, I have bought a nice oris date pointer, and have my eye on a roamer, but I want to get a seiko at the moment, ( and not even manual ) but it's a watch I want, just missed one the other day in local shop, I bought a junghan instead.

I am still new to this, I buy what I like the look of, I have no knowledge of the movements nor how to find out, I don't really care if they work or not if I like em.

Having just bought a 1940's ingersoll valiant and sent off to be sorted it is in no way worth the cost but it is a watch I like.

I have a few non workers that I need to get fixed. Before I buy more.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Oris date pointer watches are great - nicely engineered and attractive dials. Good buy. I'd never bothered with Seikos until, on a whim, I bought a nice, blue-dialled Seiko 5 from a forum member. I've grown very attached to it. Worth a punt for a good one - and there are plenty out there to go at.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

I have a seiko 5 (supposedly) more of a frankenwatch I think. I would like a sna411 no other reason than I like it.


----------

